# Dohc???



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

hey i know this doesn't belong here but i didn't know where else to put it anyways i was just wondering why on some DOHC/variable valve timing engines you can feel when the more aggresive valve timing and bigger cams kick in but you can't on others others being the spec V i know you can feel it on honda civic SI-Rs and you can feel it on honda preluds but not on the spec V why is this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CVTC=CONTINUOUSLY variable timing control  it's better than VTEC in the essence that, basically, you have power from the get-go.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *CVTC=CONTINUOUSLY variable timing control  it's better than VTEC in the essence that, basically, you have power from the get-go. *


^^ what he said ... and ... you feel it in those honda's because they are Honda's  and with some of the versions of Vtec its like a kick in the pants when it engages 

... maybe someone else can better explain the feeling in nissan engines, its too hard to describe.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there really is no feeling. the change is continuous, and we have TORQUE. Basically this system won't gain from things like vtec controllers, and won't work with them..........it's a good solid power gaining system.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Also.......everybody is neglecting to mention that VTEC controls valve LIFT (i-VTEC does both lift and timing), whereas CVTC is valve TIMING only.........not much of a kick there.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Exactly, have to remeber Vtec has lift, like Nissan's Neo-VVL which you cant find in north america.

So the main reason you dont feel it, is because Variable timing doesnt give you as much an power difference as lift would.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Also.......everybody is neglecting to mention that VTEC controls valve LIFT (i-VTEC does both lift and timing), whereas CVTC is valve TIMING only.........not much of a kick there. *


Good call, I was about to add that. I have heard some spec owners talking about how they can feel it when their CVTC kicks in. Some people have the misconception that the CVTC alters the cam profile as well, which it does not.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I was talking to my friends step-brother the other day and he heard about my dislike of hondas. So then he asked if I liked the S2K and he got offended (he acutally got upset) when I told him that I had heard that the S2000 was pretty much a turd until the cam changeover, and that it probably wasnt the greatest car for everyday driving. I never said it was slow or anything like that. Was I way off base to say that?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I wouldn't say it's a turd..................I'd say it doesn't get super powerful until the cam changeover.......I mean hell, it's got 120hp/litre, lol


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Turd was a relative term.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

yea i agree i have been in a s2000 once and until the cam change over you wond't think there was ANYTHING special at all felt like a normal 4 banger going along, as soons as the changeover it sounds like a fucking super bike and rips like hell though...you gotta do a lot higher RPM which isn't the best for everyday driving in the city....
its a sweeeet ass engine but i think a few extra pounds of torque down low would be nice


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

and the same happen whit the celica gtswait until6000 then go


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

it goes 100hp lliter


----------

